# Two Anesthesiologists



## Joan Prisco (Jun 26, 2009)

Good Morning- I hope someone can help.  The senario is-
Two anesthesiologists- one does  all pre op  work and part of the anesthesia for  the procedure.  The second anesthesiologist takes over  for the second half of the  procedure and finishes. How do we bill in a hospital for these docs?  Should we detail the time for each  doc?  What about the base units for each?  Should we only bill for the first doc? -many questions


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 26, 2009)

Are both anesthesia providers in the same group?  If so, the below information may be a billing option.

We are a group of 40 MDAs and CRNAs and this happens in our group frequently.  There's no duplication of service as each component that was performed are necessary in order to bill anesthesia.  It would not be appropriate to unbundle these services.  I enter each provider's time for the case and ONE case bill under the provider with the most time on the case.   

Julie, CPC


----------

